# New Labs In... Do I need to reduce?



## oldrose (Sep 21, 2014)

Hello,

A little history- only been regulating now since Aug 23. I started with a TSH 11.42 (only test done) and then was put on 75 mcg synthroid. Went to a doctor that after 6 weeks upped it to 88 mcg. I started getting anxious and discovered that my labs were too hyper, so I backed down to 75 mcg. I was only on 88 for about two weeks. It was simply a mistake to up it because my labs were looking like they were headed in a great direction. OK, so now here is the latest. I tested everything to get a full picture. I was SO happy to not have elevated TSI because I have had elevated TSI in the past and was afraid I had TSI and TPO going on.

TSH 0.71 (0.40- 4.5)

Free T4 1.7 (0.8-1.8)

Free T3 3.2 (2.3-4.2)

TPO 188 High

TSI <89 (not high)

To add complications, my TSH and LH are high, which means that I am postmenopausal?? I just had a partial hysterectomy (kept ovaries) in March. Should I even attempt at adding female hormones into this mix?

I still have aches in back of my legs, pain in knees, and pain behind my eyes. I also had a lot of anxiety at night last night. Could this now be because I am going hyper?

I also had an ultrasound, but don't have results yet. I did see her type "nodule 1"... that's all I know so far.

I am seeing two docs. My new endocrinologist won't see me until Jan. I am also seeing a bio-identical hormone replacement doc, who will see me next week (that is who did these labs). The thing is I feel that he doesn't know that much about the thyroid. He probably would go with what I suggested in terms of dosing, but am afraid to lose trust in my endocrinologist if I change it. How do you all handle this?

Thanks for any thoughts!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Glad you got that ultra-sound; that high Thyroglobulin Ab demands it.

Hopefully you can share the results when you get them?

Sending hugs,


----------



## oldrose (Sep 21, 2014)

Absolutely! I tried to get a copy of the result that same day, but they said that they needed to give my doctor a chance to notify me first, which he never did. Now it is the weekend. I will let you know as soon as I get it. What do you think of my labs? Are they too hyper? Thanks, Andros!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

With your Free T4 being so very close to the top of the range, it's entirely possible that you are having hyper symptoms. What were your lab results that prompted the increase from 75 to 88 mcg, and how were you feeling at that time?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Bearing in mind that there are binding, blocking and stimulating (TSI) to the receptor sites; one cannot really go by the numbers of TSH, FT3 and FT4.

At this point, the numbers that do count are the antibodies and the ultra-sound.

Will be anxious to hear from you about that and what a pity the doc has kept you waiting all weekend. Drats!

Hugs,


----------

